# Job Suggestions for a Character?



## Goob (Jan 6, 2016)

What are some respectable jobs that can be done from home (or mostly from home)? I would like my character to spend much of his time alone. If I can't come up with anything better I'll make him a writer, but I'd prefer something less meta.


----------



## patskywriter (Jan 6, 2016)

Give us a quick description of the character.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 6, 2016)

I ran a motorcycle painting business from home, actually in my barn, and did work from all over the world painting motorcycle parts.  Minus my contact via the web I had almost no contact with people.  I had no phone for years because it rang all the time with people that were curious and just wanted to talk.  It was back in the hey day of shows like American Chopper and Jessi James and people loved to talk to anyone in the business.  I yanked out the phone and did it by internet only, customers shipped their parts and I shipped them back.  My guess is that there may be many similar types of businesses that would run the same way.


----------



## popsprocket (Jan 6, 2016)

You do lots of different kinds of contracting work from home, only going out to meet clients as needed.

He could be a draftsman or an architect, maybe he works in PR. Maybe he runs a website that is popular enough to pay his bills - that would certainly be something that you could manage on your own from home (until a certain point where you'd need help, of course).


----------



## Goob (Jan 6, 2016)

patskywriter said:


> Give us a quick description of the character.



The character is someone who experienced loss and subsequently became withdrawn and distrustful of others.



Plasticweld said:


> I ran a motorcycle painting business from home, actually in my barn, and did work from all over the world painting motorcycle parts.  Minus my contact via the web I had almost no contact with people.  I had no phone for years because it rang all the time with people that were curious and just wanted to talk.  It was back in the hey day of shows like American Chopper and Jessi James and people loved to talk to anyone in the business.  I yanked out the phone and did it by internet only, customers shipped their parts and I shipped them back.  My guess is that there may be many similar types of businesses that would run the same way.



I do like the idea of him being in an artistic line of business. The character lives in an apartment, so  I would need to substitute motorcycles for something much smaller.




popsprocket said:


> You do lots of different kinds of contracting work from home, only going out to meet clients as needed.
> 
> He could be a draftsman or an architect, maybe he works in PR. Maybe he runs a website that is popular enough to pay his bills - that would certainly be something that you could manage on your own from home (until a certain point where you'd need help, of course).



Do some architects work from home?


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 6, 2016)

I know lots of lawyers who work from home, one freelance copywriter, and a couple of web designers. There are also some visual artists I know who work from home, although I gather that many prefer to have a separate gallery to sell from (but they tell me you have to be pretty successful to have your own gallery). You can do transcription services from home. There's podcasting (if you are able to make a living off of it). There are various pay-by-the-minute types of work you can do over a telephone line or the Internet. Farmers work from home, assuming they live on the land they farm.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 23, 2016)

If in modern times: Website designer, Accountant, Telemarketer, Freelance artist or writer, Author (here's hoping), Visual artist like a painter or sculptor.


----------



## voltigeur (Jan 23, 2016)

Many insurance adjustors work from home now. Maybe drive to a damage site or look at destroyed cars at an auto salvage. 

Home mostly but you can have him move around when you need to.


----------

